# Opions on Steele Shot For Spring Snow Goose



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

New to reloading and wanting opions on what load i should use for spring snow goose. I will mostly be shooting over decoys. Some people at sports store said a one shot will do..Some said a hot 6 shot..So if any of you can help me out that be awesome..Maybe if I can get the whole recipe too.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Over decoys I usually stick to 1's and 2's, whichever I have on hand.


----------



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

For reloading snow goose shells, i usually load 1oz. #BB with AA hulls and 23grains of universal powder with a SAM 1 wad. U can get all these components at scheels or most reloading supplies stores. These loads have a 20 inch pattern at 40 yards using a pattern master choke tube. They work very well for snow gooseing over the decoys. It's only a 1oz. load but it's the speed that kills. :sniper:


----------

